# where to buy Dwarf puffer



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have snail problem in my tank. I have no idea how to takecare these snails. but I know Dwarf BUffer fish is snail hunter. 
Do you know where I can buy this fish ??


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Just so you know, they have been known to take chunks off of fish, too.
Better selection: dwarf loaches or assassin snails.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

vancat said:


> Just so you know, they have been known to take chunks off of fish, too.
> Better selection: dwarf loaches or assassin snails.


where I can find them ?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

loaches, puffers: local pet shop that has a good selection?
assassin snails: people sell them here


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I can tell you where to get Assassin Snails in your area. Send me contact info via PM and I will pass it on.

HTH,

Jim
via cell


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

here is my problem. they are so tiny all over the tank. do you think Assassin snail can eat them ?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Assassin snails will get them... DNA had some loaches.. rub them off with a algae brush and removing them to there own tank works too. might be over feeding them. snails mult. when left over food is left un ate in the tank.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

You should search this forum for "assassin snails" as they have their own "issues" to live with.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw dwarf puffers over at True Percula off Little Rd in South Arlington.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

digital_gods said:


> I saw dwarf puffers over at True Percula off Little Rd in South Arlington.


thank you how ever I just try clean these snails in Hardcore style I ll post on new thread


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

One guy on dfwfishbox puts pieces of sweet potatoe in a small bottle overnight. The next day he emptys the bottle out with the snails. What I do is place a net in the tank and lay an algae wafer in it. The next day it will be full of snails that I can easily remove.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

i just go to the shop. a guy who works in there tell me not to buy this fish because puffer will bite other fish and shrimp =_=


----------

